# Abpa - Aspergillosis



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

About 6 months ago I was diagnosed with Aspergillosis, a fungal infection of the lungs. I am curious: any fellow sufferers out there?

Sal


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> About 6 months ago I was diagnosed with Aspergillosis, a fungal infection of the lungs. I am curious: any fellow sufferers out there?
> 
> Sal


Hi.

Not personally but it can happen to us divers if the inflatable life jackets we wear and are able to breath off underwater have not been cleaned inside and old stagnant water has collected inside and bacteria have grown, the moment you breath off the bag you draw all this into your lungs.. Better than drowning I suppose..

I am a re breather diver which means I do not have the normal tanks and all the bubbling everybody associates with underwater swimming, I re use the air in the counter lung which travels round in a loop through the re breather and pure oxygen is injected into the loop to replenish the oxygen I use in the breathing cycle.. The carbon dioxide is removed by a scrubber medium in the loop.. 
So as can be seen there is plenty of opportunity for bacteria to build so we have to disinfect the inside of the counter lungs after every dive or we are wide open for the same problem you are having..

ray.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Er Ray, it is a fungal infection, not a bacterial infection. I know of it as a frequent occurrence with patients undertaking chemotherapy for cancer or leukaemia. It is very difficult to get rid of too. 

I don't suffer from it though Sal, fortunately.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

MrsW said:


> Er Ray, it is a fungal infection, not a bacterial infection. I know of it as a frequent occurrence with patients undertaking chemotherapy for cancer or leukaemia. It is very difficult to get rid of too.
> 
> I don't suffer from it though Sal, fortunately.


Same thing, read fungal or bacteria its all there waiting.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So given that you are not divers how is it transmitted ?

would it be transmitted in the same way as Legionnaires Disease through infected water vapour?

I am assuming MrsW that it is lowered immunity in the case of Chemotherapy that makes these people susceptible, but stand to be corrected

Maybe Sal you know more about the history of the source your infection

It just intrigues me

Anyway Sal you sound to be on your way to recovery thank goodness

Ive posted you some pictures--on the wrong forum   to cheer you up

Well you cant be brilliant at everything can you :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, sadly aspergillosis is incurable, it is fungal and not bacterial. However, what Ray is describing would be a perfect source of mould ie fungus.

It is 'managed' and 'maintained' with steroids and oral antifungals. but unfortunately the aspergillus fungus is becoming resistant to treatment. The oral antifungals are 'azoles' there are only 3 that can be used. I have been prescribed Itraconazole. I suspect that one of the reasons the azoles are becoming ineffective (they are still very effective in some cases but research shows an alarming rise in resistance - similar to antibiotic I guess) is because crops are liberally sprayed with azoles to prevent mould/mildew on crops hence greater exposure to humans.

I think I have developed ABPA (Allergic Broncho Pulmonary Aspergillosis) because a few years ago I had a TB like infection (Mycobacterium Avium Intracellulare) which necessitated hefty doses of a cocktail of antibiotics for 18 months. I have lung damage as a result plus from previous chest problems (and I was surprised when the doctors said that childhood whooping cough can cause permanent damage). 

In normal people whose immune systems are healthy the fungal spores are breathed in and the immune system deals with it. In my case as in others the immune system cannot deal with the fungus which takes up root in the scar tissue in the lungs. Mould and fungal spores are everywhere around ie hot tubs, shower blocks, air conditioning, compost heaps, beautiful autumn leaves (one of my joys is to scuffle through the fallen leaves in the autumn). Also spores from trees, grass pollen etc. Seems I am allergic to grass and tree pollen. And I spend my life in a motorhome enjoying forests etc.......... having to rethink now where we will go. Swiss mountains? Close to the beach right now in Barcelona! I thought about Arizona but even the desert gets fungal spores blown in the wind.

As Mrs W mentioned, people having Chemo or transplants etc can develop Invasive Aspergillosis which is often fatal.

Obviously I have done a lot of 'googling' and research on this. There is even an Aspergillus patients website at UHSM Univeristy Hospital of South Manchester, Wythenshawe where they have a research centre as well as a treatment centre.

And thank you Aldra, I am feeling much better than last week. I have halved the dose of Itraconazole which is what I think was too much for my system and having those side effects. Let's just hope it can still handle the Aspergillus.

Sorry quite a long and detailed explanation.

I will have to go and look for those photos Aldra - guessing they are the dog!!! As well as my parents having dogs, I had alsatians as well when I was first married and I think they are beautiful dogs. Haven't got any now, just not enough room in a van for a dog with a big wet bushy tail!

Sal


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sal 
they are in
Poll Spain 2012

Just don't ask :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hah! I found them - and I won't ask! I think after this past week my brains are mush!

Anyway Shadow looks beautiful. Alert, happy, healthy. Enjoy. And yes the pics have cheered me up. Every time Don and I see an Alsatian we stop and watch. They have such a beautiful gait. One of ours used to love to race trains. On part of our daily walk (Formby, Lancs at that time) we used to cross a railway line to go through the woods to the beach. As we approached the crossing (and whilst all gates remained closed and we were on the correct side of the fence) she would hear the train coming and set herself up ready, starting at a slow trot looking over her shoulder. The train drivers knew her and would sound the klaxon and then she would be off, haring up the side of the fence, flat out. She wasn't chasing it she was really racing it. She loved it. Madness.

Sal


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes that sounds about right Sal

We have kept them for over 30 yrs

Shadow is a handful in terms of protecting the motor-home and house

Away he is the most friendly and affectionate dog

loves people but not it seems up close to the motorhome

however a wired door garage sorts that out on airies etc

and yes Don is right, it is much easier without a dog in a motor home

and we worry that someone may try to break in 8O 8O

Hope your mum (in law) is doing well

Enjoy the Spanish meet 

Aldra


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

You make me smile.Yep your motorhome will be Shadow's castle and as such needs to be protected. Good luck to anyone who breaks in! They do have a lovely nature but people should understand they are also protective of their space.

That was something I enjoy and miss now. I felt safe enough to go anywhere, anytime with my dog by my side.

Don's mum is doing amazingly well. Getting lots of visitors, up and walking (little bits). 

Sal


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Fantastic   

Sandra


----------

